# Scams and rorts in the international Australian education industry



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Four Corners program last night featuring alleged scams in the international education industry. There has been at least one arrest of a migration agent following the report.

It's obviously big business for schools, universities and agents offering their services and sometimes promising the world.

All I can say is that prospective students need to do their own due diligence into the schools and courses they want to study at. As soon as a school or agent starts promising things like permanent residency for graduates and any mention of faking documents, you need to steer clear.

The good thing is that there will probably be a bit of a clean up of the industry and some new laws/regulations will likely be created. Not good news for current students having problems. If a student has a problem with their current agent/school they need to make complaints through the appropriate channels and not leave it until it is too late.


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

May I be slightly mean for a second?

I understand that the people who run these scams are "good" at what they do. They wouldn't put so much time and effort into it if they weren't. But...

Honestly, this is like one of those Nigeria 419 scams (where someone promises you millions because they are imprisoned royalty and they just need a few thousand to get that money out to give you, oh, special random e-mail person you are!). O.k, they are convincing and tempting (I and many other i know have been targeted, pretty scary stories there, but its a different tale to tell somewhere else)... but, are you really so naive as not to check it out for yourself and to think that some stranger wants to help you; more than just help you, but give you a massive "free" step up out of the goodness of their heart?! COME ON!!!!???

Scam artists are good...but people need to do their research, especially if it comes to something like housing. My BF and I literally cased out Toronto in its entirity before we even went to vist in order to make sure we weren't being messed around by landlords. We even chose a hotel in the "worst part of town" to see if it really was as bad as everyone says it is (it's not a desireable area, but it was very tame) You know what? Half an hour (less even) in the city and we figured out one housing scam... a week later another one. Very ligit operations and we didn't fall for them because we researched what we were getting into.

My point? I feel sorry for anyone who gets scammed, i really do. In the same breath--if you are choosing to become a semi-citizen of another country, don't be complacent or lazy. Do you're research. A simple word search followed by the words "scam fraud hoax" turns up a wealth of information.

I agree with you mike--be dilligent. Moreover, use that brain that you claimed was good enough toget you into a university in the first place to make sure no one is taking you for a ride.


----------

